# Stack



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

How did/do you teach this to your dog? I tried holding food in front of his nose but as soon as I touch/move his back leg into position he turns around and starts to play!!! So frustrating! Any other tricks of the trade you all know? 

If by some miracle I get his leg into position without him turning it doesn't stay that way long. One time at a open show he was standing beautifully but only for a split second and as luck has it it wasn't while the judge was LOOKING!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Here ya go...  (click here)


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you! You're supposed to be in those Moderator clothes for sure!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon's been a bit of a wiggler as well. What I do is I show him a treat, so he knows it's there, then I put it in my pocket. I start with the front. Lift the dog under the chest and set him down. Legs should be slightly apart. If you need to make further adjustments, grab the leg and the elbow and set it down again, but don't grab any lower (ie, don't grab the dog's pastern or foot). When the front it set correctly, do the rear foot closest to you first. This will be the foot that tucks in. On a male, I line it up with his penis. Then I reach over and gently slide the outside foot back into place, so that the pastern is perpendicular to the ground. Once he's in place, I give him the treat, or hold it straight out in front if he can hold a stay, to get his head up and looking forward (if I need to take a picture). I've started stacking Nikon on cinder blocks to correct his bad habit of posting in front (pushing back so his front legs stick out, making his forearm and shoulder/wither look terrible).


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeNikon's been a bit of a wiggler as well. What I do is I show him a treat, so he knows it's there, then I put it in my pocket. I start with the front. Lift the dog under the chest and set him down. Legs should be slightly apart. If you need to make further adjustments, grab the leg and the elbow and set it down again, but don't grab any lower (ie, don't grab the dog's pastern or foot). When the front it set correctly, do the rear foot closest to you first. This will be the foot that tucks in. On a male, I line it up with his penis. Then I reach over and gently slide the outside foot back into place, so that the pastern is perpendicular to the ground. Once he's in place, I give him the treat, or hold it straight out in front if he can hold a stay, to get his head up and looking forward (if I need to take a picture). I've started stacking Nikon on cinder blocks to correct his bad habit of posting in front (pushing back so his front legs stick out, making his forearm and shoulder/wither look terrible).


I just





















Nikon! 

Thank you for the advice. I'll be sure to try it and post a picture or two for some corrections or advice.


----------

